# Spotify help



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wondering if anybody on here will be able to help me fix my issue with Spotify. 

It's been working fine until recently. When in offline mode, it takes for ages to change songs. All the songs are downloaded and available in offline mode, so it's not as if I'm waiting on each song downloading every time I want a new track. 

I'm using it on a iPhone 4 8gb, which I appreciate is old but I only have circa 250 songs just now which shouldn't be too much of a problem for it.

Any help or advice much appreciated!


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

I've noticed the same since the recent update, can take 5 secs to change tracks grrrrrr


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Seems better now??


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

MOB said:


> Seems better now??


Yes, mines is fixed as well  Maybe a software glitch...


----------

